# Yet another snow day's project



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Mickey and Piper got new Hudson Bay sweaters (some call them Fundy Bay). This is the most advanced pattern I've done. It was from truenorthknitting.com. I have the confidence now to try a design. Looks like there may be more snow days, too.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

They are fab, I wish I could knit, it's something I've never quite got the hang of. x


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! If you ever want to give it another go with youtube it's so much easier to find a way to learn that easier for you. I always said I'd go back to knitting and learn to crochet when I got old. Now that I'm within 2 years of retirement, I've done just that. I'm learning so much quicker with all the resources on the net. (Not to mention free and inexpensive patterns.)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh look at these two! Love the matching outfits. You are so talented 💕


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I just learned to crochet and I'm really enjoying it a lot. Douglas has a lot of little crochet sweaters now.

These sweaters came out great!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh, please do post some pics. It's some much fun to see what others are doing. Besides we haven't seen Douglas for a while. I have crocheted some sweater for both of them from Posh Pooch designs. Her dog is a chi so the fit is good.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll try to get some up soon. Just had my wisdom teeth yanked so my usefulness is currently not a lot. LOL


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Well done, they look great!


----------



## waldo (Feb 16, 2015)

i'm so jealous!! what lovely sweaters!! i can't knit to save my life, but i can crochet. where can i find crochet patterns?


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Job well done. Love their matching sweaters.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww love their matching sweaters! You always do such a lovely job! How are they getting along?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

They're doing pretty well. She did adopt his fave tiny Kong beaver which hasn't gone well. Hopefully getting a second one will help. They don't resource guard food, but the tiny toys are a different story. They now snuggle up quite a bit. I'm going to take Mick shopping without her and see if absence makes their hearts fonder. lol Thanks!


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ohhhhh I Love the sweaters sooooo pretty 😊


----------



## Chiquitas Mum (Mar 12, 2015)

Fantastic job !! They look so warm and proud . Just made a sweater out of a sock for Chiquita. ( a soft bed sock took 5 minutes )


----------

